# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Навигатор VirusInfo

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

мы добавили на сайт проекта новую информационную страницу - "Навигатор VirusInfo". Приглашение посетить навигатор отображается по умолчанию всем пользователям, которые не прошли процедуру авторизации; на случай, если просмотр навигатора потребуется зарегистрированным участникам, соответствующий пункт добавлен в меню "Навигация".

Вложение 249027

Навигатор находится по адресу http://virusinfo.info/?page=nav. В этой теме можно высказать предложения по его пополнению.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bacardi

> Вложение 249027


Это итак уже было...

 :Wink:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Это итак уже было...


Посмотрите внимательнее

----------

